# Western Pensylvania without power due to snow storm



## gooblax (Feb 6, 2010)

I've heard from my friend there that there's over 200 000 people without power in the area due to the snow storm last night. 
And to think I'm still considering moving there one day...

Thousands Of Customers Without Power In Western Pennsylvania - kdka.com
Storm buries Western Pennsylvania, emergency declared - Pittsburgh Tribune-Review

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------

I might want to be able to spell "Pennsylvania" correctly before I move there though


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 6, 2010)

It has been an unusually rough winter for the Eastern US. I live in Virginia and there were about 50,000 households without power awhile ago today. That's just in the southern part. We lost our electricity for 13 days back in December. It's just been a weird, bad winter.


----------



## gooblax (Feb 6, 2010)

Hmm, that doesn't sound much fun at all... I hope it eases up over there for everyone.
I still can't imagine how cold it gets in your winters, cause like I'm reaching for a jacket for anything below 24 Celsius (though admittedly, I do like wearing jackets).


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 6, 2010)

gooblax said:


> I'm reaching for a jacket for anything below 24 Celsius



Of course, with the wind chill that's probably only 23.


----------



## Hermes (Feb 7, 2010)

Been a strange Winter everywhere.  Arctic temperatures here in Ireland too last month, dipping to minus 12?Celsius on one or two nights.  Not quite as bad as in the U.K. but very unusual.  And of course, unlike Canada and the U.S.A. the country is not geared to that kind of weather, so everything grinds to a halt.

Hermes


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm in the South in the US and and we're not really geared to handle much of that kind of weather either. We can take some, but it's been worse than usual this year. I think our state has already gone through its snow removal budget.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 7, 2010)

Cat Dancer said:


> I think our state has already gone through its snow removal budget.



Of course, these days it doesn't that take long to go through a budget of $299 USD.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 7, 2010)

Well, that is true. LOL.


----------



## gooblax (Feb 8, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> Of course, with the wind chill that's probably only 23.


 Yes well, wind chill like that could be the difference between one or two pairs of trackpants. 


Well, my friend has his power back now, so he was fairly lucky but there are quite a few still waiting.
A website with reported cases of power outage, reasons and some estimated restoration times: Outages by County - OMSE0016


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 8, 2010)

Ugh. I feel so bad for those without power. I hope they can get it restored soon.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 8, 2010)

The big worry yesterday was how many of those people without power would miss the Super Bowl.


----------

